# Croazia - Brasile. Quarti, 9 dicembre ore 16. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (6 Dicembre 2022)

Primo quarto di finale che vedrà i vice campione del Mondo contro il Brasile. La Croazia ha conquistato questi quarti con fatica contro il Giappone solo ai rigori. Per il Brasile, invece, tutto facile con la Corea del Sud. I verde oro sono favoriti anche per la vittoria finale.

Diretta su Rai 1 venerdì 9 dicembre

UFFICIALI

*CROAZIA (4-3-3)* - Livakovic; Juranovic, Lovren, Gvardiol, B. Sosa; Modric, Brozovic, Kovacic; Pasalic, Kramaric, Perisic. Ct. Dalic.

*BRASILE (4-2-3-1) *- Alisson; Militao, Marquinhos, Thiago Silva, Danilo; Casemiro, Paquetà; Neymar, Raphinha, Vinicius; Richarlison. Ct. Tite.


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Primo quarto di finale che vedrà i vice campione del Mondo contro il Brasile. La Croazia ha conquistato questi quarti con fatica contro il Giappone solo ai rigori. Per il Brasile, invece, tutto facile con la Corea del Sud. I verde oro sono favoriti anche per la vittoria finale.
> 
> Diretta su Rai 1 venerdì 9 dicembre


.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Primo quarto di finale che vedrà i vice campione del Mondo contro il Brasile. La Croazia ha conquistato questi quarti con fatica contro il Giappone solo ai rigori. Per il Brasile, invece, tutto facile con la Corea del Sud. I verde oro sono favoriti anche per la vittoria finale.
> 
> Diretta su Rai 1 venerdì 9 dicembre



Io dico forza Croazia.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Dicembre 2022)

primo vero scontro per l'osannata Selecao che fino ad oggi ha giocato contro il nulla cosmico.


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

Farebbe ridere se il Brasile andasse a casa proprio ora, da capire cosa succede se vanno sotto per primi e il calcio bailado classico che fanno contro le squadrette dovesse incepparsi....


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2022)

up


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Primo quarto di finale che vedrà i vice campione del Mondo contro il Brasile. La Croazia ha conquistato questi quarti con fatica contro il Giappone solo ai rigori. Per il Brasile, invece, tutto facile con la Corea del Sud. I verde oro sono favoriti anche per la vittoria finale.
> 
> Diretta su Rai 1 venerdì 9 dicembre
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Rudi84 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Primo quarto di finale che vedrà i vice campione del Mondo contro il Brasile. La Croazia ha conquistato questi quarti con fatica contro il Giappone solo ai rigori. Per il Brasile, invece, tutto facile con la Corea del Sud. I verde oro sono favoriti anche per la vittoria finale.
> 
> Diretta su Rai 1 venerdì 9 dicembre
> 
> ...


Forza Croazia manda a casa i ballerini


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2022)

Up


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2022)

Up


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2022)

buon brasile ma non entra.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2022)

Il portiere della Croazia sta parando tutto.


----------



## raducioiu (9 Dicembre 2022)

Simulazione vergognosa del brasiliano


----------



## Gamma (9 Dicembre 2022)

Se non dai questi gialli per simulazione, quando li dai?


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

a quest'ora neanche te le fanno godere, basta vedere zero commenti

comunque la storia di questo portiere che ha sempre giocato in Croazie e magari ora a 28 anni viene conosciuto


----------



## raducioiu (9 Dicembre 2022)

Ma nel Brasile mezza squadra è fatta da neri ossigenati sembran tutti uguali


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

hanno inquadrato Ronaldo fenomeno mentre il Brasile non segna neanche con le mani
forse lui segnerebbe pure da obeso


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque vada la Croazia il suo lo sta facendo.


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

solo quattro minuti ?
strano


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

Modric non prende il giallo per la carriera


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Ci scappa la sorpresona?


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Comunque vada la Croazia il suo lo sta facendo.


sono specialisti del pareggio e dei supplementari nella fase finale delle competizioni


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ci scappa la sorpresona?


da giorni brasiliani e argentini pensano di avere la semifinale in tasca...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ci scappa la sorpresona?



Magari.


----------



## raducioiu (9 Dicembre 2022)

La Croazia comunque da quando è "nata" ha spesso dimostrato di essere tra le nazionali migliori al mondo


----------



## folletto (9 Dicembre 2022)

Non ne ho viste tante di partite in questo mondiale ma se dovessi trovarne una davvero bella farei fatica


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> La Croazia comunque da quando è "nata" ha spesso dimostrato di essere tra le nazionali migliori al mondo



In realtà la piccola Croazia primeggia in diversi sport.


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

Neymar gioca da fermo, come Messi che però ha cinque anni di più


----------



## gabri65 (9 Dicembre 2022)

E io dovrei tifare Brozovic e Perisic?

Scordatevelo.


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2022)

Che somaro Brozovic! E' proprio dell'Inter


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

le squadre si stanno allungando, forse non vanno ai rigori


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

Brozovic da campione, poi la passa allo scarpone interista che fa meta...


bel tiro di Danilo di destro...in zona medio-alta degli spalti


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Che partitaccia. Sto mondiale è avvilente. Tanti 0a0 e spettacolo pochissimo


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Brozo vuole imitare Lukaku


----------



## folletto (9 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> da giorni brasiliani e argentini pensano di avere la semifinale in tasca...


Che non sarebbe una partita qualunque eh


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2022)

Scontatissimo dopo l'errore di quel somaro di Perisic


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Gol sbagliato, gol subito.


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

male qua la difesa croata, non si può lasciarlo andare così in mezzo a tre


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2022)

Qualcuna di ste brasiliana è anche figa ma con le brasiliane non puoi mai stare sicuro. C'è sempre il pericolo sorpresa...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Qualcuna di ste brasiliana è anche figa ma con le brasiliane non puoi mai stare sicuro. C'è sempre il pericolo sorpresa...



Nei trenini è sempre meglio stare dietro


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

Battono le punizze come Isma tutte basse.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2022)

che fenomeno neymar e assist stupendo del paccottà


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

qui avrebbe potuto fare di più, un bel cross


----------



## folletto (9 Dicembre 2022)

Mica male quel Gvardiol, in che club gioca?


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

dopo Mandzukic non hanno trovato un altro bomber, unico ruolo dove sono deboli


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2022)

Oddio!!!!

1-1


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

1-1


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

gooooool


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2022)

questi han più culo dell inter.


----------



## folletto (9 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dopo Mandzukic non hanno trovato un altro bomber, unico ruolo dove sono deboli


Rebic non è un bomber ma meglio di sto Petkovic……..ecco, mentre scrivo male di lui…..


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

GOOOOLLLLLLLL


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Ora ci gustiamo i rigori


----------



## 7vinte (9 Dicembre 2022)

Goooooolll


----------



## Gamma (9 Dicembre 2022)

Avesse fatto un balletto, un po' avrei goduto.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Forza Croazia.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Quelli del Brasile non sanno difendere, dovevano cercare il 2-0


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

il pari è più giusto, una sfida equilibrata


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2022)

per curiosità chi tifa croazia oggi vuole la francia campione? perchè le alternative son poche.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Qualcuna di ste brasiliana è anche figa ma con le brasiliane non puoi mai stare sicuro. C'è sempre il pericolo sorpresa...


La proboscide


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

arbitro sembra uno degli attori di quelle serie di ricostruzioni di killer, fa paura lo sguardo


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il pari è più giusto, una sfida equilibrata


tiri in porta 10 a 1, che partita hai visto ahahahahahah


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> arbitro sembra uno degli attori di quelle serie di ricostruzioni di killer, fa paura lo sguardo


È quello del bidone dell'immondizia 2018


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

REGUORI godo, bene.


----------



## raducioiu (9 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per curiosità chi tifa croazia oggi vuole la francia campione? perchè le alternative son poche.


Per me Brasile o Francia fa poca differenza, mi piacerebbe lo vincesse chi non l'ha mai vinto o in alternativa chi non lo vince da più tempo


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

Croatia is halal 



>


----------



## morokan (9 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque nella mia squadra ideale Modric ci sarà sempre


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2022)

Forza Croazia!

Ma non sarà affatto facile adesso ai rigori...

Comunque incredibile come certi paesi abbiano sempre Nazionali con ottimi giocatori.

La Croazia ha 4 milioni di abitanti e sono sempre li a rompere le palle....


----------



## folletto (9 Dicembre 2022)

Io tifo per la semi Brasile Argentina, mi piacciono le partite con un po’ di botte


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2022)

croazia favorita ora, vediamo.


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Io tifo per la semi Brasile Argentina, mi piacciono le partite con un po’ di botte


non è che i croati si facciano problemi a menare


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Io tifo per la semi Brasile Argentina, mi piacciono le partite con un po’ di botte


e Adani


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2022)

questo sbaglia

taaaaaaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkk, aveva una faccia........

finita dai


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

Uhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Parato GODO


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

me lo sentivoooo

il cocco di Carletto con quella rincorsa larghissima a destra


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Si. +2


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

rischiooo


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

si era capito tirasse là ma molto forte


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

Il prossimo centrale per la Croazia dai


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Luka Masterclass


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2022)

questo sbaglia

noooooooooooooo ho sbagliato io.


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

boris becker sempre spiazzato


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

Angolatissimo!


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

si poteva prendere questa di pedro, con il saltello la tirano quasi sempre alla destra del portiere


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

Sìììììììììììììììììììììììììììììì


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

GODOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Dicembre 2022)

Godo per il pajasso di neymar


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

Che figuraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa bambocci babbei brasileriiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Milanoide (9 Dicembre 2022)

Si godicchia


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Grande Croazia.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Dicembre 2022)

Suka Neymar


----------



## ARKANA (9 Dicembre 2022)

Godoooooooooo ahahahhaaha


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

e viaaaaaaa con il maracanazooooo


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

sti caxxoni del Brasile, femminucce che ballano e poi al momento decisivo si cagano addosso


----------



## Rudi84 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Ora i brasiliani possono andare in tour con Roberto Bolle brutti pagliacci ballerini


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

100000 mlrd di costo rosa e poi guardali lì.
A casa bambocci.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

Ballate su sta minchia ora.

A casaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2022)

GODO!

Lo joga Bonito ficcatevelo nel c....


----------



## 7vinte (9 Dicembre 2022)

Godooo


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

Cafu in tribuna che contatta il travone per la serata...


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2022)

Pazzesca sta Croazia comunque ai rigori mondiali 2018 e mondiali 2022 non sbagliano mai. 
Argentina in finale comunque.


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

Croazia per tutti !!!



>


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2022)

mmm peccato perchè così la semifinale sarà una partitaccia e la finale sarà già scritta, mondiale un po' rovinato.


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mmm peccato perchè così la semifinale sarà una partitaccia e la finale sarà già scritta, mondiale un po' rovinato.


finale Croazia - Francia e stavolta vince la Croazia


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Dicembre 2022)

E la mia croazia fa fuori anche il brasile....


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Sto godendo come un riccio appena nato.
Brasile che dopo la Corea già festeggiava la Sesta 

GODO


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Vediamo se l'Argentina riesce ad uscire subito dopo il Brasile


----------



## sacchino (9 Dicembre 2022)

Ma esiste un portiere che para i rigori senza essere Donnarumma? Sarà sicuramente il secondo portiere più forte del mondo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> finale Croazia - Francia e stavolta vince la Croazia


impossibile avrebbero lo stesso culo dell'inter 2010 che è inarrivabile.


----------



## sacchino (9 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Vediamo se l'Argentina riesce ad uscire subito dopo il Brasile


Forza Olanda


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Vediamo se l'Argentina riesce ad uscire subito dopo il Brasile


stasera veramente il 4o più scadente anche se aristocratico.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Sta eliminazione del Brasile penso sia la peggiore degli ultimi anni, avevano praticamente già vinto


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sta eliminazione del Brasile penso sia la peggiore degli ultimi anni, avevano praticamente già vinto


Non mi hanno dato l'impressione di essere così superiori anzi, di solito i loro mondiali sono divisi in due parti, la prima tranquilla con sole squadrette fino agli ottavi, poi al primo avversario un pelo più ostico vanno a casa, anche male, questo è il Brasile, facili entusiasmi e poi il ritorno alla realtà.
Su Fifa comunque avrebbero vinto oggi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

E ora FORZA ORANJE


----------



## TheKombo (9 Dicembre 2022)

L'avevo scritto che non mi convincevano, forti, fortissimi ma andavano testati con un avversario "vero"......Croazia enorme, merito a loro


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Sto andando in piazza nudo. Qualcuno viene con me?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sta eliminazione del Brasile penso sia la peggiore degli ultimi anni, avevano praticamente già vinto


GODO


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Sto andando in piazza nudo. Qualcuno viene con me?


Per prendere il sole du Brasiuuuuu giusto?


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2022)

Voglioamo parlare di Modric? Infinito ragazzi

Midiscpiace ma è altra roba rispeto a Xavi e Iniesta


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Voglioamo parlare di Modric? Infinito ragazzi
> 
> Midiscpiace ma è altra roba rispeto a Xavi e Iniesta


Lo vorrei anche a 50 anni nella mia squadra


----------



## Franz64 (9 Dicembre 2022)

La vittoria dell'anticalcio. Catenaccio ed un tiro in porta in 120 minuti. Bah, come si possa godere per una roba del genere non lo capisco.


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

A proposito, ma Tite allenatore do Brasiu che è soprannominato il piccione si è già schiantato sull'asfalto o è ancora in volo con O' Ghey?!
E il balletto del piccione lo riproporranno o non gli piace più?
UHUHuHu
Anzi no, non è lui, è il pippone di Richarlison, l'altro è solo il "professore" Tite.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Lo vorrei anche a 50 anni nella mia squadra


Un peccato che sia andato all'Inter


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Un peccato che sia andato all'Inter


eh si,insieme a Messi forma un duo mica male eh.


----------

